# Anyone else watch Alaska: The Last Frontier?



## SkyWarrior

Okay, my husband and I are kind of hooked on the show, Alaska: The Last Frontier which follows the Kiltchner homestead and the families.

My husband and I were talking about putting up a greenhouse after watching one episode.

We both started talking how the family should have goats instead of cows in Alaska.  I think goats would be more cost effective.

Anyone else addicted to this show?


----------



## lilhill

Not really addicted to the show, but I have seen it several times and find it fascinating.


----------



## RemudaOne

Love it. I have it programmed to come on automatically when there's a new episode .


----------



## Hillsvale

I've seen it... can't imagine living like that, I'm sure living off the grid would be far easier if not in Alaska!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm a big fan of Alaska's State Troopers. lol


----------



## greybeard

That the one where they were trying to blow up the stump with gunpowder instead of using the nearby bulldozer? Watched it once. Like all the so-called reality shows, this one too is often faked for television. The family is real as is the farm, but some of their antics are scripted. 

For those who don't know it, the singer Jewel (Kilcher) is Atz Kilcher's daughter. Born in the lower 48 and raised there on that farm. Her cousin Q'orianka is an actress that played Pocahontas in The New World.

Jewel was born in Payson, Utah. Shortly after her birth, her family moved to Homer, Alaska, where her grandfather Yule Kilcher, a delegate to the Alaska State Constitutional Convention and a state senator, had settled after immigrating from Switzerland.[5][6] Yule also made the first recorded crossing of the Harding Icefield.[7] Jewel is the cousin of actress Q'orianka Kilcher.[8] She spent most of her young life in Homer, living with her father, Atz Kilcher.[9] The home she grew up in did not have indoor plumbing; it had a simple outhouse instead.[10] The Kilcher family is featured on the Discovery Channel show Alaska: The Last Frontier, which chronicles their day to day struggles living in the Alaskan wilderness. Jewel and her father sometimes earned a living by singing in bars and taverns. It was from these experiences she learned to yodel, as demonstrated in many of her songs. Her father was a Mormon, but they stopped attending the church shortly before she turned eight.[11]


----------



## SkyWarrior

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of Alaska's State Troopers. lol


So am I.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Love all the fake reality shows.

Frontier Alaska.
Bering Sea Gold
Gator Boys.
Pawn Stars/
Moonshiners.

And my families favorite (drumroll) Duck Dynasty,

Live about 3 miles from Lizard Lick, but Lizard Lick Towing is just too over the top.


----------



## animalfarm

Too faked for me. I grew up with that particular lifestyle minus all the luxuries so all the scripting was pretty glaring to me. Off grid people do not use electric ovens.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

I really liked the show but to me it was like they made really big deals out of nothing and the things that would be pretty hard to do they made it look easy-peasy! Like the chicken coop.. Oh, yeah, you just climb up the tree and tie a rope around it (not mentioning that the tree is DEAD and he's skimming up dead branches!) and then you just pull is down and haul it to your mill. Simple as that! The hardest pard about this whole endeavour.. changing the belts on the saw motor. Then BAM there's a chicken coop..   Heck, I have a hard enough time building a chicken coop from already milled wood from home depot and screws that I didn't have to re-use!


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...I watch all of that list...I don't care if it is fake...still better than politics and murder.


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Love all the fake reality shows.
> 
> Frontier Alaska.
> Bering Sea Gold
> Gator Boys.
> Pawn Stars/
> Moonshiners.
> 
> And my families favorite (drumroll) Duck Dynasty,
> 
> Live about 3 miles from Lizard Lick, but Lizard Lick Towing is just too over the top.


I forgot Wicked Tuna and Deadliest Catch


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wicked Tuna is ok and I watch when bored only and Deadliest Catch is ok. Not a big fan of either myself.

Locked Up Abroad is a great show though. lol


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I don't have TV, but now I kinda wish I did!*


----------



## Shelly May

You forgot turtle man, I watch all of those shows, Now you tell me they are fake


----------



## Bossroo

Shelly May said:
			
		

> You forgot turtle man, I watch all of those shows, Now you tell me they are fake


Pure paperotsy sensationalism !   There are much easier ways to catch a racoon, skunk, possum, rattlesnake, snapping turtle,  etc. than the hands only method and MUCH SAFER to one's life and limb.  Would anyone approve of their own kids trying  tricks like that after watching this type of nonsence  and then the emergency visit to the hospital with the following bill  ???


----------



## treeclimber233

You forgot to mention the show where the men catch gators with bare hands.  Who in their right mind would purposely swim down in the water and come up with a gator? 

  I do agree those shows are better than politics and murder (which my DH prefers).


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I like that River Monsters---really I just want to go fishing with Jeremy Wade


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I like that River Monsters---really I just want to go fishing with Jeremy Wade


I can't stand the show or the guy. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that River Monsters---really I just want to go fishing with Jeremy Wade
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand the show or the guy. lol
Click to expand...

Aww SHK, don't be jealous.  I bet you can catch some nice fish too.    Alright, he can be cheesy and fake, but the places he gets to go fish---I WANT TO GO!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that River Monsters---really I just want to go fishing with Jeremy Wade
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand the show or the guy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww SHK, don't be jealous.  I bet you can catch some nice fish too.    Alright, he can be cheesy and fake, but the places he gets to go fish---I WANT TO GO!!
Click to expand...

HAHA I am not jealous! I think it is WAY over-dramatized and yes, fake.

But he does go to neat places, I'll give you that.


----------

